
A Decentralized Ponzi Scheme - icinnamon
http://ethponzi.com
======
icinnamon
Have we hit peak crypto? I wonder if this would be more effective if it
increased 10% each time instead of 2x. Interesting how nobody can run off with
the money though... a fully traceable Ponzi scheme.

